# question regarding yamaha recievers



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello to everybody. I am a complete newb at home theater and have a couple of questions.

First off my planned system is a sony sxrd 55a3000, toshiba hd-a3 (I think),
ascend audio 340se fronts and center with cbm170 surrounds, a sub from either svs or hsu and I am not sure on the reciever. I have a budget of $500-$800 and was thinking about a yamaha 1700, 661, or 6090. My question is will all of these do 1080p/24fps pass through? The specs say 1080p/60fps passthrough so does this mean it would definately do the 24fps?

There is nowhere in my town to audition any of these products so I am mainly going by online reviews. I am not an audiophile so I think this would be an nice system. If anyone has any reccomendations or experience with these products please help me out. Also are there any other features I should really be looking for with this setup?

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## brent_s (Feb 26, 2007)

I've seen user reports that the 661 will pass 1080/24 with some source devices, but not others...probably an HDMI issue more than anything. FWIW, Yamah's official response is that it doesn't do 1080/24. I haven't paid attention to the 1700 or 6090. 

I thought the A3 was like the A2 and doesn't do 1080p/24...max is 1080i/60.

-Brent


----------



## brent_s (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, yeah. Welcome to the Shack! :bigsmile:


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

Thank you Brent s for the response. Sony's website says the 55a3000 does 1080p/24fps so I am hoping it does. As for receivers Yamaha customer support says only the 1800,3800 and the super expensive one, I don't remember the number, will do it. Pioneer says the elite models will. Onkyo says all of their receivers will do it, I am kind of skeptical so will research more. If onkyo is right than I think I could save hundreds of dollars going with them, kind of had my heart set on a Yamaha but I guess thats alright.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

The newer Onkyo's are pretty much HD ready all around.

The A3 does NOT do 1080p at all. Maybe later with a firmware upgrade, but I can't say that with any certainty. The XA2 and A35 will do 1080p/24 with the latest firmware update.


----------



## brent_s (Feb 26, 2007)

Like I said, no 1080p/24 is the official Yamaha response regarding the 661. However, if none of our members have any first hand experience, you might want to take a gander at the huge 661 thread over at AVS. A number of folks in there have reported 1080/24 success. 

-Brent


----------

